# ¿Que es el encendido CDI?



## luisa

El CDI (Ignición por Descarga de Condensador) es un circuito electrónico que se encarga de dar la señal para que la bobina de un motor induzca una chispa de alto voltaje en la bujías. O sea se encarga de dar el encendido al motor para que este funcione.

¿Que tiene de especial el CDI?

La chispa en un motor de cuatro tiempos a 600 revoluciones por minutos debe caer unos dos a tres grados antes que el pistón llegue al punto muerto superior. Pero a unas 4000 revoluciones debe caer a unos 8 grados antes del punto muerto superior.

Por tanto lo que hace es recibir la señal y en la medida que los intervalos se sucedan mas rápido (aumento de revoluciones) el circuito va a dar la señal mas anticipada. Esta es la explicación fundamental del funcionamiento del CDI. Es una cajita del tamaño algo mas grande que una caja de fósforos y un cable va al sensor del imán que rota en el volante del motor o cable va a masa , otro cable va a la corriente ( normalmente unos 9-13 voltios y el ultimo cable entrega la corriente interrumpida a la bobina de inducción de alto voltaje. Adentro tiene condensadores y resistencias mas un interruptor de silicona ( solid state ) de unos 3-6 amperes que abre y cierra el circuito excitando su compuerta. La bobina al recibir una señal interrumpida induce una chispa " gruesa " con ancho de banda en amplitud. Es una chispa buena y "larga" que no debe confundirse con sistemas de ignición electrónica que vienen en los vehículos donde las bobinas de alta se han reemplazado por aumentadores de voltaje del tipo cascada el cual llevan a dentro multiplicadores de voltaje a base de diodos y condensadores también pero el dispositivo que entrega la señal lo hace entregando unas 10 chispas por cada señal enviada a la bujía porque cada pulso generado es muy angosto y si bien puede generar un chispa dentro de un cilindro este puede no encenderse por lo corto del chispazo. Cuando uno ve una chispa en un vehículo en el cable de bujía lo que está viendo en realidad son unas 10 a 14 chispas en esa fracción de segundo que se notan como si fuera una.

Las motos usan el CDI y una bobina de inducción de voltaje. Con algunas variaciones obvias entre fabricantes y deberían funcionar mas o menos igual entre motores. Un CDI de una moto china como la Takasaki de 125 cc en IMOTO vale pesos chilenos 15.000.- que son unos 25 dólares aprox. No es mucho por lo que el lector que tenga una moto mala por culpa del CDI puede hacer la sustitución usando un poco de inteligencia y saldrá solucionando su problema de manera bastante barata.

Una moto con dos pistones en V por ejemplo puede usar dos circuitos CDI y dos bobinas inductoras. Una moto con dos pistones twin usa dos CDI s también y dos imanes mas dos bobinas colectoras de señal.

Como decía, los CDI significa Capacitor Discharge Ignition.

Lo que traducido significa Ignición por descarga de capacitor (condensador) Sobre estos existen los mas variados diseños los uno usando electricidad de batería para activar la bobina de alto voltaje y los otros que usan corriente de Magneto o de bobinas circundando el volante que tienen imanes.

La mayoría de las igniciones tienen cuatro partes que pueden fallar. Estas son 



 Bobina primaria o gatillo que recoge la señal del imán en el volante.
Una bobina secundaria.
Una cajita negra.
Una bobina de alto voltaje.
 
La bobina gatillo recoge la señal y le dice a la cajita negra cuando enviar la chispa. La bobina secundaria provee la energía para esto. La cajita negra coordina todo y le dice a la bobina de alto voltaje cuando chispear a la bujia. Esto es para aquellos motores que no requieren batería : Los CDI para batería son distintos y usan el recurso de energía para la bobina de alto voltaje desde la batería plenamente cargada.

Estos sistemas tambien parecen  tener los mismos componentes. Se dice que los CDIs no fallan pero la realidad es que sí que fallan y pueden dar disparos bastante descalibrados. lamentablemente los CDI s son caros y muchas veces cuando se requiere uno , la moto ya ha quedado como modelo anticuado y muchas veces no justifica comprar un sistema eléctrico nuevo. Para revisar estos sistemas se puede revisar los valores de los componentes si es que aparecieran en algun circuito. El sistema mejor para revisar un CDI que pudiera estar fallando es colocar otro que sí funciona y comprobar el mal funcionamiento. La manera de saber si el CDI estuviera funcionando mal consiste en colocar un lampara estroboscopia que prende con la electricidad de la bujía en serie con la bujia del cilindro ofensor e ir a dar una vuelta en la moto. Amarrar la lampara en el manubrio apuntando al rostro. En el momento que el motor funcione bien se verá la luz roja de la lampara funcionar bien, Pero en el momento que el motor se "chupe" se verá que la luz no funciona. Esto se puede deber al CDI pero puede ser también algún switch de corte como el de de la pata o de la ignición. etc...¡ OJO! Pero si por otro lado si siguiese encendida la luz estaremos hablando entonces de falla en el suministro de combustible y habría que orientar la búsqueda del problema al sistema de carburación.

La revisión de un sistema eléctrico pasará por la inspección visual para detectar signos de quemaduras, calentamientos y caminitos de corriente en resquebrajaduras en las carcazas de plástico de las bobinas y cajitas negras. De existir caminitos y resquebrajaduras habrá que botar.

Se podría colocar en un motor un CDI de otra marca pero hay que saber meter los dedos. Es lo que puedo decir por el momento de los CDI s.

Antiguamente las motos venían con Magnetos que eran unos generadores de alto voltaje y en su interior tenían un sistema de interrupción de corriente llamados platinos. Estos se ajustaban para que en el momento de comenzar a abrirse, el pistón del motor se encontrase en el punto muerto superior.

Otros motores antiguos tambien venían con platinos bajo la tapa del motor lateral que actuaban interrumpiendo los 12 voltios y amplificando la corriente a través de una bobina como las de los automóviles. Notar que el motor de cuatro tiempos debiera producir un chispa cada dos vueltas de cigueñal esto en estricto rigor pero en la realidad no importa generar chispa a cada vuelta pues en el ciclo indeseado se encuentra el pistón terminando de expulsar los gases ya combustionados por la válvula de escape y manifold de escape.

Insisto en que los motores deben incluir algún sistema de "avance" automático de chispa cuando las revoluciones se elevan. El sistema mecánico mas empleado son una levas que por efecto "centrifugo" obligan a girar hacia adelante la plataforma donde vá el sensor o platinos.

Para revisar que esto está funcionando bien se usa una lámpara estroboscopica que es una
lamprara de destellos que se coloca en serie con la bujía de un cilindro y se apunta por un hoyo en la carcaza del motor o el volante lateral del cigueñal donde hay una marca. Al usar la pistola de destellos se podrá apreciar que la marca del volante generalmente está perfectamente alineada con la marca en la carcaza. Pero al acelerar el motor en revoluciones se aprecia que la marca del volante retrocede algunos milímetros.

La mayoría de las igniciones tienen cuatro partes que pueden fallar. Estas son 



 Bobina primaria o gatillo que recoge la señal del imán en el volante.
Una bobina secundaria.
Una cajita negra.
Una bobina de alto voltaje.
 
La bobina gatillo recoge la señal y le dice a la cajita negra cuando enviar la chispa. La bobina secundaria provee la energía para esto. La cajita negra coordina todo y le dice a la bobina de alto voltaje cuando chispear a la bujía. Es es para aquellos motores que no requieren batería : Los CDI para batería son distintos y usan el recurso de energía para la bobina de alto voltaje de la batería. Estos sistemas también parecen tener los mismos componentes.

Se dice que los CDIs no fallan pero la realidad es que sí que fallan y pueden dar disparos bastante descalibrados. lamentablemente los CDI s son caros y muchas veces cuando se requiere uno , la moto ya ha quedado como modelo anticuado y muchas veces no justifica comprar un sistema eléctrico nuevo.

Para revisar estos sistemas se puede revisar los valores de los componentes si es que aparecieran en algún circuito. El sistema mejor para revisar un CDI que pudiera estar fallando es colocar otro que sí funciona y comprobar el mal funcionamiento.

Saludos.


----------



## Bandolero4

luisa dijo:
			
		

> ¿Que es: el encendido CDI?



Es una centralita de control de la ignición del motor. Consta de 2 entradas, toma de tierra y 3 salidas. Te comento el de mi moto porque estoy trabajando en un proyecto y lo tengo delante. El de los coches será algo distinto.

Las entradas provienen una de la llave de contacto (solo para identificar que la moto está apagada, porque no le llega tensión + de la batería) y la otra del sensor de rpm o generador de pulsos desde el alternador. A cada giro del cigüeñal se le manda un impulso al CDI que realiza varias funciones:

- Enviar los impulsos a la bobina de alta para adecuar el avance del encendido de la bujía al régimen del motor.
- Gestionar la unidad RC (típico solo del motor de 2 Tiempos), dispositivo de potencia que regula mediante un motor eléctrico la apertura de la válvula de escape a la salida del cilindro (en función del régimen hace que el motor "respire" mejor, a la vez que varía el encendido).
- Controlar el tacómetro o contador de revoluciones por minuto del panel de instrumentos.
- Controlar la bobina del rotor del alternador, de forma que proporcione más o menos la misma tensión al ralentí que a 12.000 rpm. Al no ser este un imán permanente, sino una bobina, del nivel y cantidad de impulsos que reciba del CDI va a depender la producción de electricidad del alternador. O sea, a bajas revoluciones aumenta la corriente del rotor para producir más líneas magnéticas que influyan en el estator y se genere más electricidad. Conforme van aumentando las rpm, va disminuyendo la I del rotor para que no aumente la tensión en el estator.


----------



## navarretemarce

Umildemente voy a completar
CDI: del ingles capacitive discharge ignition, es un sistema de encendido moderno diseñado con objeto de mejorar la performance de la chispa de la bujía.
Consta basicamente de un rectificador un condensador y un tiristor.
La correinte provenicnte del volante magnético o alternador es rectivicada y almacenada en un gran condensador de 1uF 600V aprox en el momento en que entra una señal al gate del tiristor el condensador se descarga sobre la bobina de alta tensión generando la chispa en la bujía.
El momento de la descarga es transmitida al tiristor ususalmente por una pequeña bobina llamada captora que se ubica ya sea en el interior o exterior del volante alternador. En el momento dado (usualmetnte 15º previos al punto muerto superior varia de acuerdo a cada motor) un hierro pasa atraves de esta bobina con nucleo magnetizado y esto genera un pequeño pulso electrico que activa el gate del tiristor.
Espero se entienda esta breve explicación


----------



## gabriel23

Hola chicos!
Necesito vuestra ayuda!

Tengo una piaggio X9 125 y ya es la 5ª vez que la he llevado al taller.
sufria problemas de bateria, me la cambiaron, luego no iba, me cambiaron  el estator, seguia sin ir, me cambiaron el cdi.
Mi pregunta es: podían haberlo sabído desde el principio? vosotros les reclamaríais la pasta de la bateria y del estator? 
os detallo lo que me cobraron:
80 EUR bateria + mano de obra
160 EUR stator + mano de obra
298 EUR cdi+mano de obra
muchas gracias, espero vuestra ayuda


----------



## Carlosdaniel

De acuerdo al comentario de Navarrete Marcelo que dice  ....En el momento dado (usualmetnte 15º previos al punto muerto superior varia de acuerdo a cada motor) un hierro pasa atraves de esta bobina con nucleo magnetizado y esto genera un pequeño pulso electrico que activa el gate del tiristor.....   te comento que no existe tal hierro. Simplemente como el volante magetico esta hecho con dos semiarcos de imanes los polos + y - estan uno a continuacion del otro y cuando el volante pasa en ese momento delante de la bobina captora se produce un pulso magnetico que la bobina captora lo transformadorrma en pulso electrico que dispara el tiristor


----------



## santiago_nic

hola Bandolero4 como estas creo que tenemos motos muy parecidas,,, jajajaj, yo tengo una honda nsr250 mc16 y tengo problemas con la unidad que controla las valvulas rc,,, querria saber si tenes algo de información ya que me gustaria fabricarla, por que no se consigue,, desde ya muchas gracias y disculpa las molestias mi mail es: LEER NORMAS (Espacio editado por Dano)


----------



## shunke

Hola gente que tal?. Yo tengo una Bajaj m80 que compré hace poquito, la tengo desarmada, la cuestios es que yo no sabia que venía con C.D.I., pero sí lo trae. Ahora yo les pregunto a ustedes tengo 4 cables que salen de los bobinados que están atrás del volante de inercia, pero yo en el C.D.I. tengo 6 entradas, yo quisiera saber si ustedes me dan una pista de como conectar esos cables, yo he visto en el la entrada del C.D.I. esas entradas están numeradas, tiene algo que ver eso?. los colores de los cables son: negro,blanco,rojo,verde. Yo quisiera saber como van ubicados dichos cables al C.D.I. y cual de los que me quedan libres, va a la bobina de alta, porq' como ya dije tengo 6 entradas en el C.D.I. y 4 cables provenientes de las bobinas... espero puedan colaborar gracias...


----------



## Silcar

Hola gente, les paso un link con información CDI
http://www.silcar11-11.com.ar/tecnica.htm
saludos atte


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Mis disculpas si llego desfasado en tiempo,soy nuevo,pero,la información. que dare es de interes para los ''motokeros'' en gnral.: www.transmic.net/gbindex.htm   ,buena información. y cktos.para la autoconstruccion.   www.geocities.com/loudgpz , en este versatil sitio, un forista de otra pag.construyo el sist. de ignicion de la ''kawasaki mod:gpz550'' y asegura estar feliz,hay que ver...en todo caso... los componentes son triviales,baratos.  Explicacion ''teorica-operacional''de estos sist.en : www.silcar11-11.com.ar  ''click'' en Info.Tecnica.    Diagramas de ignicion en motos: yamaha twin,triumph,ducatti,guzzi,morini,etc. Los sgtes. diagramas se orientan a prod.que ellos venden,pero,se obtiene una vision informada para la instalacion y comprension de otros: www.eurospares.com/elec.htm    Revisen http://www.rebollas.es/indicemanuales.htm  tiene una amplificadora información.ref.a Motos.Dos excelentes paginas en Ingles:  www.xlintperformance.com   ''click''en ''tech articles'' y www.electrosport.com  en esta ultima ''click'' en ''technical resources'' se encuentra un didactico diagrama de flujo aplicable en la busqueda de fallas electricas y en ambas variada información.para dif.marcas.   Gracias a :Bandolero,Navarrete y Carlos ,vuestros comentarios los almacenare en mi ''chip''neuronal,pues,mi experiencia en estos sist.es,por decir lo menos, incipiente. Buena información.en www.sportsdevices.com   ''Click'' en ''programmable digital ignition''. Referido a motos Chinas en www.adach.cl el forista ''Gladiator''sube a pedido de un usuario el manual de la ''Spitz''con su ckto.electrico,foro en el que se indican mejorias o modif.realizadas por sus dueños de los cuales se destacan por conocimientos y experiencia los Foristas: ''Octavio y una mujer tuerca ''Caritoross'' modificando y solucionando los detalles ''ramplones''que habitualmente y al poco tiempo les resaltan a estos fabricantes...hay buena información.de Mantenimiento Preventivo y aplicable en otras motos chinas,independiente de su marca,pues,su alocada y febril competencia con el resto del planeta los lleva a cometer siempre los mismos errores tontos:ferreteria y montaje suelta,por tanto,generadora de ruidos,ausencia de grasa en sist.de traccion y cadena,falta de lubricacion en piolas,tuercas sin seguro que se caen,conexiones electricas sin apriete suficiente,etc.Ellos aseguran estar satisfechos,despues de solucionar estas ''tontas negligencias'',pues,exteriormente estas motos son espectacularmente bellas.


----------



## laureanocormenzana

Carlosdaniel dijo:


> De acuerdo al comentario de Navarrete Marcelo que dice  ....En el momento dado (usualmetnte 15º previos al punto muerto superior varia de acuerdo a cada motor) un hierro pasa atraves de esta bobina con nucleo magnetizado y esto genera un pequeño pulso electrico que activa el gate del tiristor.....   te comento que no existe tal hierro. Simplemente como el volante magetico esta hecho con dos semiarcos de imanes los polos + y - estan uno a continuacion del otro y cuando el volante pasa en ese momento delante de la bobina captora se produce un pulso magnetico que la bobina captora lo transforma en pulso electrico que dispara el tiristor



Hola, tuve una yamaha carrot y despues el modelo chino, resulta que me he roto la cabeza, de que forma, el volante le da la señal al sensor del cdi ya que son 4 campos y imagino que el sensor esta incorporado en la bobina del volante porque solo se ve esa y la de la electricidad general. dos semiarcos de imanes los polos + y -  Cual da la señal si son 4 campos? O se, + -         + -           + -      + - cuatro posibilidades de chispa- ciclico ,los campos son identicos y sus pèsos tambien. ///  +- -+ +- -+ 2 posibilidades , una no exixte?


----------



## elaerico

Carlosdaniel dijo:


> De acuerdo al comentario de Navarrete Marcelo que dice  ....En el momento dado (usualmetnte 15º previos al punto muerto superior varia de acuerdo a cada motor) un hierro pasa atraves de esta bobina con nucleo magnetizado y esto genera un pequeño pulso electrico que activa el gate del tiristor.....   te comento que no existe tal hierro. Simplemente como el volante magetico esta hecho con dos semiarcos de imanes los polos + y - estan uno a continuacion del otro y cuando el volante pasa en ese momento delante de la bobina captora se produce un pulso magnetico que la bobina captora lo transformadorrma en pulso electrico que dispara el tiristor



Carlosdaniel, te comento que dicho hierro si existe. El sensor, segun tengo entendido, es un reluctor, y el volante magnético tiene soldada en su parte exterior, a los 12° supongo, una barrita de hierro, que es lo que excita al sensor, lo que deja a los imanes del volante y las bobinas de adentro solo la función de generación de energía.
Saludos


----------



## José Barrientos

laureanocormenzana dijo:


> Hola, tuve una yamaha carrot y despues el modelo chino, resulta que me he roto la cabeza, de que forma, el volante le da la señal al sensor del cdi ya que son 4 campos y imagino que el sensor esta incorporado en la bobina del volante porque solo se ve esa y la de la electricidad general. dos semiarcos de imanes los polos + y -  Cual da la señal si son 4 campos? O se, + -         + -           + -      + - cuatro posibilidades de chispa- ciclico ,los campos son identicos y sus pèsos tambien. ///  +- -+ +- -+ 2 posibilidades , una no exixte?


  Tanto la Yamaha Carrot japonesa, como su imitación china, la Liming, tienen un encendido que se denomina de "chispa perdida" porque por cada revolución del volante magnético hay dos chispas, dado que,  el volante tiene dos pares de polos magnéticos que pasan frente a la bobina. La chispa que se produce en el punto muerto inferior del pistón, no se utiliza. Por otra parte ambas marcas tienen una pequeña bobina pulsadora, alojada en el volante, que es la que da la orden al cdi. La chispa salta en cada pulso+ de dicha bobinita. El cable de éste sensor es de color blanco con una linea roja.


----------

